

Your eyes get damages from computers. Finally, here comes a hero! - shotti
http://www.jins-jp.com/st/functional_en/pc.html

======
pktm
What's the science behind this? Obviously, like (nearly?) everyone else here,
I make my living staring at a screen and if it's damaging my eyes, I'd like to
know about that.

Similarly, does anyone have a pair of these lenses? Any good? Do your eyes
feel any difference?

~~~
rom16384
The energy of a blue photon is higher than a red one, and so an intense blue
light might be an hazard [1]. That said, I don't think these glasses will help
much, because according to their transmission curve they still transmit ~75%
in the 470nm region (which corresponds to the blue emitted by "white" LEDs).
If they had managed to make some kind of "optical notch filter" removing the
~470nm blue light from LEDs at a reasonable price it would have been pretty
much an instabuy for me.

[1] <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/High-energy_visible_light>

